# Using site with Android phone



## Trickedem (22 Dec 2013)

The site doesn't appear to work properly with my android phone. Its been working fine since we stopped using tapatalk, but I think the issues started this weekend. Any ideas?


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2013)

Trickedem said:


> The site doesn't appear to work properly with my android phone. Its been working fine since we stopped using tapatalk, but I think the issues started this weekend. Any ideas?


 Are you by any chance getting the same display as you would on your PC?


----------



## the_mikey (23 Dec 2013)

Are you using the same browser as usual? 

I mostly use Google Chrome and Opera classic.


----------



## nappadang (23 Dec 2013)

Mine is working fine on my Samsung Galaxy S 3 (with Android 4.3, I think)


----------



## Martok (23 Dec 2013)

Working fine on my old Android 2.2 phone.



Trickedem said:


> The site doesn't appear to work properly with my android phone. Its been working fine since we stopped using tapatalk, but I think the issues started this weekend. Any ideas?


Can you be a bit more specific about what doesn't appear to be working properly? Any screenshots?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (23 Dec 2013)

working fine on Rooted Nexus 4 with Cyanogen Mod KitKat Rom


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2013)

One thing I have noticed on my Android Galaxy Tab, Opera Mobile browser, is that embedded YouTube videos have started being displayed in boxes twice as deep as the videos. I.e. there is a video-sized blank black rectangle below each video now.


----------



## Kies (23 Dec 2013)

Working fine on my Galaxy S3 running android 4.2


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Dec 2013)

Working fine on my android phone (4.3) with both chrome and opera mini


----------



## Trickedem (24 Dec 2013)

It was displaying in a similar way to my PC. However, I've not changed anything and this morning everything is fine


----------



## martint235 (24 Dec 2013)

On both my android devices (Note 3 and Nexus 7) if I'm replying to a post with the quote in, once I finish the first word, the cursor jumps to after the word "quote" at the beginning. It does this every time so I'm now prepared for it but it was a pain at first.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (24 Dec 2013)

works fine on my windows mobile too.


----------



## albion (24 Dec 2013)

Puzzling question when Android is the only mobile system that allows a choice of web browser engines.

I thought the other systems were rigid to the point where its very much like the old days of Internet Explorer.
Back then it was the web master who had to write the fix for every slight iteration of IE.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Dec 2013)

Wouldn't allow me to sign in for a couple of days on Samsung Galaxy S4 Zoom Android 4.2.2 but working ok now


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2013)

ColinJ said:


> One thing I have noticed on my Android Galaxy Tab, Opera Mobile browser, is that embedded YouTube videos have started being displayed in boxes twice as deep as the videos. I.e. there is a video-sized blank black rectangle below each video now.


It is my Opera browser ... I just checked using the standard Android browser and videos work properly.

The Opera browser seems to have quite a few problems with Javascript. I use the old v12 edition of the browser because the current version is horrid. I think I will have to try other types of browser and choose an alternative.


----------



## the_mikey (24 Dec 2013)

ColinJ said:


> It is my Opera browser ... I just checked using the standard Android browser and videos work properly.
> 
> The Opera browser seems to have quite a few problems with Javascript. I use the old v12 edition of the browser because the current version is horrid. I think I will have to try other types of browser and choose an alternative.



Same thing happens when I use opera classic on my s2 and tab3, but opera in general seems to be quicker for most things than Google Chrome.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2013)

the_mikey said:


> Same thing happens when I use opera classic on my s2 and tab3, but opera in general seems to be quicker for most things than Google Chrome.


I have been using Opera for years on PC and more recently on Android devices so you could say that I have been a bit of a fan. I just don't like the way that things are going. I do not want to update the browsers to current versions because Opera have done silly things like removing half the features that I like, but the old versions can't carry for ever without support.


----------



## Lpoolck (24 Dec 2013)

There is serious lag when posting a reply I find. Resulting in misspelt words, duplications etc. Bring Tapatalk back I say


----------



## the_mikey (24 Dec 2013)

Just for info: I use Google Chrome and Opera classic on my tablets, and Google Chrome, opera classic and Opera mini on my phone. Opera mini is great when there's only a 2g or EDGE signal but it is a compromise.


----------



## Kies (24 Dec 2013)

Lpoolck said:


> There is serious lag when posting a reply I find. Resulting in misspelt words, duplications etc. Bring Tapatalk back I say



Ahhh if only!!!!


----------



## Shaun (2 Jan 2014)

There's an update that I need to apply to CC that may address some browser issues. I should be able to get it done in the next week or so.


----------

